# Spraying basement ceiling black



## mpt1123 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hello:
I'm finishing a small room in a basement - about 400 square feet - and need to paint he ceiling flat black. Room will be used as a winery so the commercial look will work here. I don't usually do any paint jobs other than the occasional wall and trim work. I don't want to invest in a spray rig that I'm unlikely to use again but I sure don't want to paint this ceiling by hand. Small Graco units are about $299. I could pick up a used rig on ebay or craigslist but I'm not sure they've been properly maintained or cleaned. I could rent a rig but that gets pricey quick. At this point I'm thinking of buying an inexpensive siphon feed spray guy with a 1 quart cup. If it gets me though this job it will have paid for itself. I figure I'll need to spray 3 gallons so the cup will need to be refilled 12 times but I can live with that.
Also, I prefer to use SW paint when I do have to paint but for this job I'm thinking that I don't need to go with high quality when I'm painting wood joists, wiring, pipes, and duct work. I'm thinking of going with Behr Ultra which is a paint and primer combo. Anyone have any experience spraying this product?
I appreciate any thoughts and comments on the spray gun idea and the paint choice. Any tips on how to paint this ceiling would also be appreciated.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Rent a good sprayer for two hours. Buy good paint cheap paint always cost most more when its all said and done. 

Consider dryfall to make cleanup a little better..


----------



## mpt1123 (Mar 20, 2008)

I looked at the dryfall and it needs 10' to dry. Ceilings are only 8'. As for the rental, I've never used a spray rig so I don't want to spend the day trying to figure out how to use it while I'm paying rent by the hour.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

mpt1123 said:


> I looked at the dryfall and it needs 10' to dry. Ceilings are only 8'. As for the rental, I've never used a spray rig so I don't want to spend the day trying to figure out how to use it while I'm paying rent by the hour.


Every rental I have used will show you exactly how to set it up. Rent one from sw and it gets delivered and set up for you. If you had donuts around your sales guy might still be there after the ten minutes its going to take to sprat that ceiling and he can bring the sprayer back. 

You will not save any money loading a gravity fed 12 times..


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Sounds like you just need to hire a painter.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

I got a Graco recon on ebay from CJ Spray. They have some good deals and good service. http://www.cjspray.com/

Then you can sell it on ebay or CL - recoup a good part of your money. You'll have a near new unit for the time you need.

Free shipping no tax
This one will work for you. Then sell it for $100
http://www.cjspray.com/products/reconditioned/graco-magnum-x5-sprayer-262800.html


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Unless its an airless you are gonna refill many more times than 12 once you thin that paint so it's suitable for the sprayer you may end up at 20x and you don't want to be dong that. You will see the patches of paint from each time you stop and fill the container because your wet edges have dried. Trust me I know I put 15 gallons of paint through my HVLP in ine day and wouldn't do that again.


----------



## profinish (Oct 7, 2005)

Hire a Painter!!


----------



## mpt1123 (Mar 20, 2008)

Bit the bullet and went for the LTS15 at cjspray. Thanks for the help.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Allright...

I'm a former MHIC'er myself. 

Good luck.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Don't fall for the primer/paint combo. Those paints don't prime as well as a real primer; on any kind of surface with issues (cleanliness especially) they're useless. Prime with a real primer. The extra coat is way less costly than messing around with a peeling mess that won't adhere to the surface. Especially up around the ducting, wiring, etc.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Dryfall gives a great finish... Even at 10' it does not fall completely dry.....just cover the floor with paper, not plastic it becomes an ice rink. The price of dryfall is very good as well.


----------



## Will22 (Jun 13, 2012)

Regular paint is the way to go, as dryfall will not flash off with a low ceiling and limited ventilation.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Will22 said:


> Regular paint is the way to go, as dryfall will not flash off with a low ceiling and limited ventilation.


I've used drywall in basements with great success. The finish is far better than flat paint, especially on duct work. You just can't sweep it up.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

mpt1123 said:


> I'm thinking that I don't need to go with high quality when I'm painting wood joists, wiring, pipes, and duct work.


That is the main reason why you want to use something high quality. Even if you don't prime it, (as others suggested that you should do) the higher quality paint will adhere better and reduce the amount of time it will take to do a second coat if it actually needs it.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Drywall is some pretty amazing stuff..


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Black drop ceiling is cool too...


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I too would consider dryfall, cover the floor as it is only 8'.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

wow some people really know how to complicate stuff


----------



## carpenter123 (Jan 7, 2013)

completely agree. the only paint/primer in one i like is benjamin moore. everything else has been junk


----------

